# bye eye



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Went out about 2 hours ago and goot this young male double 1745 bout 7m and homemade lead cylinders and yes that is its eye hanging out


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YOWSAH!!! Very nice shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

It's kinda mean shooting at 1 eyed squirrels. ..
J/k... nice shot


----------

